# Simple and quick meal in one pot.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

You ever had one of those days that you just don`t feel like doing much or maybe tired of the same standard meals, I do , especially in a rainy day and after mowing the lawn so I found 8 ounces of red beans last night which I soak over night, had my child prepared the seasoning;1 onion,6 cloves of garlic, dash each of cumin, oregano, dry cilantro , 1 bay leave , 2 chicken bouillon , 1 carrot .
All vegetables and dry spices in a food processor ,except bay leave, a little of oil in a *Pressure Cooker* in with seasoning mix, bay leave , bouillon , 6 cups water or replace boullion with stock ,1/8 cup vinegar , allow to boil and test for salt , close cooker and cook for 10 minutes. Finish. Your choice here; 2 slice or shredded potatoes cooked with the beans for a good consistency or after cooking time 1 1/2- 2 cups instant rice works great and is done in 5 minutes. Great winter dish with some roasted meat or just a good bread.
Also this will make a great red bean-rice dish Louisiana style by just adding olives,red peppers , salted pork/ham cooked in a heavy pan in the oven without potatoes , just cooked the beans the same way with the added meats and then add to the pot with the 5 minute rice and finish in oven till all liquid is gone.
Enjoy.:beercheer:


----------

